# My first experience trying on fishing waders



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wildchild said that I needed at least a pair of hip waders for this trout  fishing trip, so we went to look today. 

Now put down that pop or coffee and food because I am NOT replacing any messed up keyboards.


First things to keep in mind is that I am not a thin or small sized gal by any means. And I am also short. While I am 5'2", my legs are short. Like 25" inseam short. 

Ok now on to story. I have an opportunity to go over a couple of hours from our place and meet some gals from my Michigan sportsmans board and go Trout fishing the opening day of April 26 this year. I have never been trout fishing. In fact never bought anything more than a regular fishing license since the 'trout stamp' costs more. Well since Im going to do that, I needed some waders. Another gal on the board figured I would just need some hip/thigh high waders. Hubby wanted me to have full bib ones. Well they just dont carry them around that much that would fit me. So after cleaning my grandmas apt, we stopped at KMart to see what they had. We found some waist waders that were my shoe size. yes thats how they measure them. 

Hubby gets the box down from the top shelf. He pulls them out. Ok. When we put the boots on the floor they went up to my chin. Ok but hubby says that they should fit around me. Now cue the drum role. 

I put one leg in, it like barely goes any depth into the wader. First round of laughing fits, FROM ME. So I lean on hubby and try to get my leg further down the boot. Yeah looks were deceiving. So ok with hubby's help we get one foot into the boot. Oh but then we need to get my Other leg in. 'cue more laugher from me. I am there leaning on hubby's shoulder and trying to hop into the boot and WHAM. With my foot just on the leg part of the wader, that wasnt enough to keep my foot from slipping out from underneath me and down I went. Hubby is laughing by this point and Im rolling. So we decide to get the boots on from there and then stand me up. 

Well we get me standing. The top of the waders are now all jammed up under my ass and my belly. Im looking, like OH HELL NO. Mind you if it wasn't bad enough that Im fat, its that I was wearing baggy sweats for the apt cleaning. So hubby proceeds to try pulling the pants up. After a couple of minutes and more laughter from me, we get them up. Now they could have gone to my shoulder except for the breastessess making like a jutting edge ledge. Im like no way they going past them. :xzicon_sm I look down and there is still enough wader material all scrunched up by my boot and knee that I would have fallen flat on my face trying to walk. So more laughter and I said help me get them off. Hubby says with a huge smile on his face that he said he would help me get them on, not off. And he turns away cracking up and then turns around, how are you supposed to go fishing if you cant get them on.......... Hey it was my first time wearing them at ALL. So I say Ill hold my pants up and you yank down the waders. :SHOCKED:

Now if if anyone was watching any type of security camera and not laughing by this point, this last part would send them flying off a chair. 

As hubby is yanking the waders down off my hips, I loose a grip on my sweats. He yanks again before I can say anything and well someone got a slight peep show of about half an asscheek in underwear. :yikes: Im like HONEY. He looked up and stopped and then fell over on the floor laughing. 

Getting them the rest of the way off, was about as easy as it was to get them on with about the same results.

So then I get my shoes on and we start to walk away but then I see the hip waders. I look at hubby and he says no way in hell. But I figure these I could get on myself. Almost did. I had to lean up against him to get my feet all the way down there. But at least no mooning anyone that time......

So how I wish we had a camera or a video camera. We could have won $10,000.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Oh dear god! I have not laughed that hard in a LONG time! Now you know why I explained about the hip waders and cuffing them down to put them on. Whew, I really can't wait for that weekend :lol::lol:.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Cuffing them down is NOT as easy as it appears it should be.

Now what in the heck is that strap thingy for on the outside? I see it snaps back into the boot but where does the strap go? And I do believe that with these short legs I will def need some suspenders.

Hey we should sell tickets....lol


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

those side straps go up around your belt and back down to snap on the wader, that's how they stay up! You did try to cuff em down before putting them on right 

I'm thinking you could be a road show all on your own LMAO We WILL have fun!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

what belt? I dont own a belt. The hip ones I did but not the nose deep waders....lol

MY story, its YOUR fault. You were the one who told me I needed them. Thats my story and Im stickin tue it.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

So being I am also only 5.2 and sounds like the same weight..... I just wont even try one on..... Thanks for the TIP! hahahahaha


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Lol, Wyldkat. Heck, you haven't even stepped foot in the river yet!:fish2:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

<Ladies...don't let on that I'm pulling her leg....>

Wyldkat, if you don't wear a belt; you can always loop those straps around your ears. :evilsmile


Dammit....I'm bummed that I"m gonna miss this trip! Now it looks like I'm going to miss the June 22 weekend also. My relatives decided to have anniversary parties & baby showers that weekend & my sis & Mom asked if they could stay at my house that weekend. (


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought that thats why the guys were going to go. To hold them up for us.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the best post I have read in quite awhile. Your story reminds me of buying bras and underwear. I have the other problem. I am 5'8 tall and have a counterweight for an as s ...I want a new pair of waders but have to get them custom made to fit my velumptous thighs and booty. Forgive the spelling. 

At least you did not get caught with your waders around your ankles taking a pee and have fishermen approaching you. This is alot of booty to try and stuff back in all that rubber in a hurry. HEEHEE


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

girl, i totally understand. :lol: i had the same effect trying to get my boyfriend's waders on... i'm walking around in clown boots and i've got 4 inches of folded overlapping legging around both my knees!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

oops. double post.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> At least you did not get caught with your waders around your ankles taking a pee and have fishermen approaching you. This is alot of booty to try and stuff back in all that rubber in a hurry. HEEHEE


Well I still was in the store.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> At least you did not get caught with your waders around your ankles taking a pee and have fishermen approaching you. This is alot of booty to try and stuff back in all that rubber in a hurry. HEEHEE


Well I still was in the store.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I didn't fall in. However, I almost got stuck. Sunk in the super soft sand where we went in for a try. Hubby had the knee boots on and he was holding me up to make sure I didnt fall and my foot started to come out of the bottom of the boot but thankfully I had a lot of boot on. I did get to go to where it was up to my knees and I felt how much the boot collapses on your foot. That was different. Oh this is going to be WAY SO interesting. Hubby is thinking about wanting to join us just to make sure I come home in one piece. 




Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

